# Lucky Bunny



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I call this my Lucky Bunny. I got her seven years ago (SEVEN?!) at a county fair. She wasn't in bad shape, but I didn't want to leave her there (and I had ten bucks to spend). Right away, I knew there was something wrong with her after I bought her and held her for three hours. Turns out, after a fifteen minute visit with the vet, she had snuffles, which is a respiratory thing that bunnies kept in those conditions usually have (according to the vet. I dunno). But he gave her medicine and said she should get better, but he wouldn't expect her to live very long, so don't get too attached. Three days later, I was super attached and dreading the day she would finally leave me. I hold her and pet her and play with her and clip her toe nails (and I even bathed her once and she liked that). She's my little baby bunny, and I'm so glad I rescued my Netherland Dwarf. I don't know the exact date I got her, but I saw a sign advertising the fair I got her from and I was like "yay, my bunny's eight today, which means that I've had her for another year!" But the year hasn't been event-free. She's blind in one eye and pees on long car trips even though she loves them (I took her to McDonald's to get ice cream and she peed on me while I was driving home -_-). Felt like sharing my excitement. I don't often talk about my bunny X3


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

What a sweetie!
Hey, listen kiddo, if we all live long enough, we are going to pee everywhere.

Beautiful bunny!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you! And yeah, I know XD Too bad she couldn't have aimed a little more to the left and got my brother, too XD


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Daww, I really wish I had the room to keep a bunbun! <3


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

So cute!! What a good bunny parent <3


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

so cute...i want a bunny so bad, but my dog wants them too (just for lunch)


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Surprisingly @fernielou , my cats and dog("s" when Little Girl was still around) get freaked out by her because she's not nervous around them. My cats will charge her, but they freak out because she doesn't run/turns around to face them and they hop over her and/or fall over in fright. The current dog (a Pomeranian) really just wants to sniff her and push her around, but she won't have any of that. She won't even take it from my guinea pig. And thanks for all the other comments X3 I really appreciate them. I wanted to get a shot of her blind side so if someone's good with bunny-things then they'd say "oh, that's blah-blah-blah", but she didn't appreciate me sneaking over there, so no picture XD


----------

